# Puppy weight



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering what everyone's puppies weigh, weighed around 13 weeks. I feel like my pup is huge at 13 wks 27.5 lbs however I am pretty sure that's lower than what the chart says for gsd female at this age. I know she's healthy and happy but just wanted to see.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*puppy weight*

Sarge was 35.2 at 13 weeks. He is currently 22 weeks and 65lbs. He is a male so they r larger. Your pup is a good size, and so cute


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful pup!

Have you seen this part of the forum yet? --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85894-pup-growth-log-chart.html


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was 20.6 lbs at 12 weeks and 30.6 pounds at 16 weeks on the vet scale. He was in for his annual wellness visit in June and weighed in at 67 lbs at 17 months.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for your responses ! I didn't see that section. Yet. According to the weight charts she's pretty average. Bigger than some smaller than others. Confirms my suspicion that she's just perfect!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

All pups really are different! At 8 weeks my boy was 10 pounds. I'm going to guess he was still under 20 pounds at 12 weeks.

He held steady at 65 pounds for almost 1.5 years. He's now 3 and weighed in at 76 pounds recently. He's filled out very nicely. I think this is his final weight, give or take a few.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

i think your pup is more than ok sammi was 12.7LBs at 12weeks "scary" lol she is 5 month now and she is 46LBS i am not sure how big she will be.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Athena was probably about 30lbs at that time. She is a larger female though. There is a growth chart you see on the internet a lot she has always been a few pounds larger than that says each time she was weighed. I expect Athena to end up around 70lbs or the top end of the standard.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yea. That's why in kind if surprised that she may be on the lower end of normal. She had gigantic paws and we sire weighed around 130 according to the breeder And I could believe that. Though I don't expect the will get close to 130 I was thinking around 90. Guess we will see  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Has* her*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo seems to follow this trend- 
3mo- 30lbs
4mo- 40lbs 
5mo- 50lbs

We will see if he follows the trend as he gets older


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok why is my puppy 65.5 lbs at 22 weeks. Is this normal or is he gonna b enormous? His dad was around 100. I took this pic this morning









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I work in a veterinary hospital and I've noticed a lot of 60 some lb 5 month old sheps. I thought they seemed big but I've never followed a growth scale or anything on any of them to know what's normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sergeantsays said:


> Ok why is my puppy 65.5 lbs at 22 weeks. Is this normal or is he gonna b enormous? His dad was around 100. I took this pic this morning
> View attachment 107482
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have an eagle eye view of him? Some dogs grow fast and others don't. From reading here though, looks like many shepherds are off the growth chart and out of standard. Mine included. Makes me wonder about hips down the line


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats something to worry about. Although I have met Sarge's 12 year old grampa and he was fine. Mayb just good breeding. What do we watch for? Growing too fast or activity.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sergeantsays said:


> Ok why is my puppy 65.5 lbs at 22 weeks. Is this normal or is he gonna b enormous? His dad was around 100. I took this pic this morning
> View attachment 107482
> 
> 
> ...


You also want to make sure to feed a large breed puppy food and only the recommended amount. Mine still acts like she's starving with that but overfeeding can cause them to grow to fast and that is not good for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

